# Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?



## Tripleh84 (18. September 2013)

*Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Also ich bin grad echt sauer.. Was ist Uplay denn für ein Dreck? Minutenlange Verbindungsversuche zum Account.. Dann ist angeblich was mit "Meiner" Internetverbindung. Und wenn ich mal drin bin, läd Uplay mit mein Spiel "Splintercell Blacklist" nicht runter.. 

Kann ich das Spiel zurückgeben unter diesem Umständen? Ich finde das eine Frechheit.


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Lösche einfach mal Uplay und lad es erneut runter, sowas hatte ich da bis jetzt zum Glück erst einmal. Du musst das Spiel aber auch manuell herunterladen

mfg


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Einmal aktiviert ist nichts mehr mit zurückgeben oder verkaufen. Das ist ja eines der Ziele dieser dämlichen Portale.


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

des kanns nicht sein. Ich versuch zum dritten mal die 20GB zu laden.. Und mehr macht er im moment nicht wie auf dem Bild.  Wenn ein Anbieter die gekaufte Leistung nicht bringt, muss es da doch einen weg geben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Weder der Account noch darin aktivierte Spiele können zurückgegeben oder verkauft werden, unabhängig davon ob die Server Probleme haben oder nicht. Dem hast du bei der Installation von Uplay durch einen Klick auf "AGBs akzeptieren" zugestimmt, da steht das drin.


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Dann bin ich ja wohl so Blöd wie Millionen andere Leute.. Ich weiß nur das ich kein Spiel mehr Kaufe was mit Uplay zu tun hat. Steam kann man ja gerade noch so ertragen. Aber 6 Stunden rumfummeln mit 50mbit, und am Ende doch kein Spiel haben für sein Geld geht zu weit. Naja Pech gehabt.

EDIT: Dann könnte man doch auch bei Ebay sachen verkaufen, und im Kleingedruckten Schreiben.. "Gekauft ist gekauft ob ich liefere oder nicht zum nachteil des Käufers"


----------



## Diaflolo97 (18. September 2013)

So ist das nunmal, AGB's machen in 99% der Fälle den Kunden wehrlos und das ist auch der Sinn von AGB's. Kannst du das Spiel jetzt nicht nochmals herunterladen? Wenn ja, einfach immer wieder probieren, vllt gehts irgendwann. 
Erstaunlich wie Valve das mit Steam packt, uPlay ist echt schlimm, Origin ein notwendiges Übel, aber Steam funktioniert angenehm gut, das einzige was stört ist, dass Updates genau dann gemacht werden müssen, wenn man grade mal wieder ein Steamspiel spielen will.


----------



## Pliscin (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja wohl so Blöd wie Millionen andere Leute.. Ich weiß nur das ich kein Spiel mehr Kaufe was mit Uplay zu tun hat. Steam kann man ja gerade noch so ertragen. Aber 6 Stunden rumfummeln mit 50mbit, und am Ende doch kein Spiel haben für sein Geld geht zu weit. Naja Pech gehabt.
> 
> EDIT: Dann könnte man doch auch bei Ebay sachen verkaufen, und im Kleingedruckten Schreiben.. "Gekauft ist gekauft ob ich liefere oder nicht zum nachteil des Käufers"



Starte mal dein router neu frag am besten nicht mach einfach  und logge dich bei uplay wieder ein und starte den download


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Wie immer bei rechtlichen Geschichten ist das alles nicht ganz so einfach. Ubisoft liefert ja, sie distanzieren sich nur von technischen Problemen. Genau rechtlich aufdröseln kann ich dir das auch nicht (Pokerclock wäre da der Ansprechpartner der Wahl... ). So 100% sauber ist das alles auch nicht was die da machen, deswegen wurde Ubisoft (und auch Valve) ja schon von der Verbraucherzentrale gerügt aber ich befürchte wirklich interessieren tut sie das nicht.

Die AGBs sind nunmal dazu da die Käufer wehrlos festzuketten - und die Leute akzeptieren den Müll auch noch.


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Router neustart hab ich schon gemacht.. ich lass das jetzt einfach laufen.. Läd so zwischen 0 - 756Bytes - 500Kb/s.. Brauch also so 500 bis 700 Stunden für den Download..

Ich will die Guten Alten Karton Spieleverpackungen wieder mit normalem Key.. Ohne den Online Mist.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (18. September 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> hab ich schon gemacht.. ich lass das jetzt einfach laufen.. Läd so zwischen 0 - 756Bytes - 500Kb/s.. Brauch also so 500 bis 700 Stunden für den Download..



Dieses Gefühl kenne ich, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass bei mir standartmäßig nur DSL 2000 anliegt.


----------



## Dossla (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weder der Account noch darin aktivierte Spiele können zurückgegeben oder verkauft werden, unabhängig davon ob die Server Probleme haben oder nicht. Dem hast du bei der Installation von Uplay durch einen Klick auf "AGBs akzeptieren" zugestimmt, da steht das drin.


 
AGB´s müssen aber noch lange nicht mit dem deutschen Recht übereinstimmen und das geht ja vor allen AGB´s - Gibt zahllose Beispiele wo AGB Absätze ungültig sind. Ob das hier auch der Fall ist kann ich aber leider nicht sagen...


----------



## Robonator (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*



> Ich will die Guten Alten Karton Spieleverpackungen wieder mit normalem Key.. Ohne den Online Mist.


Kauf dir da Game im Laden und die ersten beiden Dinge haben sich erledigt. Dann musst du nur noch die Patches nachladen. 
Btw ich hab immoment keinerlei Probleme bei Uplay und hab auch durchgehend meinen Fullspeed bei ~1.5mb/s Ohne Abbrüche etc


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Ja wenn das alles so einfach wäre, im Laden kostet das Spiel fast das 3 Fache, leider.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (18. September 2013)

Mh, das ist dann halt der saure Apfel. Ich persönlich hab auch lieber ne Packung und ne DVD, wenigstens was handfestes. Die guten, alten Zeiten, wo man jede CD beliebig oft an zigtausend Rechner zum installieren nehmen kann, sind leider vorbei.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. September 2013)

Hab von unitymedia eine 16k-Leitung und eine max. DL-Geschwindigkeit von 6MB. Spiele sind in 10 Min. auf meinem Steam-Profil


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Hab von unitymedia eine 16k-Leitung und eine max. DL-Geschwindigkeit von 6MB. Spiele sind in 10 Min. auf meinem Steam-Profil


 
Witzig.. 

16K Leitung und 6MB/s ??? Das glaub ich nicht..

Ich hab mit einer 50Mbit Leitung 6,1 MB/s


----------



## Diaflolo97 (18. September 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Witzig..
> 
> 16K Leitung und 6MB/s ??? Das glaub ich nicht..



Also Leuten aus meiner Schule könnte ich auch viel von bit und Byte erzählen, die kennen vermutlich nichtmal den Unterschied.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. September 2013)

Na klar o_O Hab ne ... lass mich nicht lügen ... 6360 Cable Fritzbox - 16k 300MB/s.Obwohl die Box NICHT MAL ANNÄHERND so viel durchlässt.


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Hä? 

300Mbit Wlan Verbindung zur Fritzbox meinst du wohl.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (18. September 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Beim Server Germany - Düsseldorf ... na klar o_O Hab ne ... lass mich nicht lügen ... 6360 Cable Fritzbox - 16k 300MB/s.Obwohl die Box NICHT MAL ANNÄHERND so viel durchlässt.



Würde ich mich trotzdem bezahlen, immerhin bezahlst du für 16 mb/s. 10 mb/s wären ja akzeptabel aber 6? Fände ich Grund zur Beanstandung.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. September 2013)

Puh ... also kann nur die Daten sagen: Fritzbox 6360 Cable 16k 300MB/s

Anbieter: unitymedia (glaub, wir bezahlen 20€/Monat)


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Ich will hier ja nicht mein Thema zu müllen. Aber was redet ihr da? Er sagt er hat eine 16K Leitung. Also 16.000 Kbits.. Das sind niemals 6 Megabyte die Sekunde an Download.  Jesses


----------



## Diaflolo97 (18. September 2013)

EDIT: Fuu! du hast natürlich recht, ich war etwas verblendet. DSL 2000(meins) schafft 220 kb/s, das mal 8 macht rund 1600 kb/s = 1,6 mb/s, jetzt stimmts. Ich Drops hab mich total vertan.


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*



Diaflolo97 schrieb:


> Internetanschluss hast du 16k, also 16 Mb/s theoretisch.


 
Nö.. 

16K = 16000 kbit/s = 2000 KByte/s = 2 MB pro Sekunde = 2MB/s


----------



## Diaflolo97 (18. September 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Nö..
> 
> 16K = 16000 kbit/s = 2000 KByte/s = 2 MB pro Sekunde = 2MB/s



Ja, mir ists nachm Absenden auch aufgefallen, hab schon meinen Beitrag editiert, ich stand mal wieder aufm Schlauch, Sorry


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*



Diaflolo97 schrieb:


> Ja, mir ists nachm Absenden auch aufgefallen, hab schon meinen Beitrag editiert, ich stand mal wieder aufm Schlauch, Sorry


 
Kein Ding.. Kann hier eigentlich jetzt zu. Beim Schreiben hier im Forum hat sich Uplay wohl einbekommen, und hat jetzt bis 95% Geladen, also scheint es keine Probs mehr zu geben, obwohl die Downloadrate trotzdem bei Uplay Mies ist.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. September 2013)

Schreib es nicht zu früh  Oder besser zu laut *Badumm Tss*


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Schreib es nicht zu früh  Oder besser zu laut *Badumm Tss*


 
Ja dacht ich mir eben auch. 95% sind keine 100%


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. September 2013)

Richtig. fehlen noch paar Bisse *Badumm Tss hoch 2*


----------



## Diaflolo97 (18. September 2013)

Wenns abkackt steh ich heute Nacht sogar nochmal auf und lach mal


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. September 2013)

Sag mir dann Bescheid, wenn du ein paar Gewissensbisse hast, dass du die letzten Bytes nicht packst. *Badumm T ...* Ne, das war zu viel haha.


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

irgendwie will mich Uplay verarschen. Jetzt die letzten 3% Schwankt die Download Rate wie verrückt und wird net Fertig..


----------



## Computer_Freak (18. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Ich hatte mi Anno 2070 auch ständig Uplay Probleme, das beste ist jetzt du lernst aus deinem Fehler und kaufst nichts mehr von Ubisoft, gibt ja auch noch andere Wege die dich nicht zum verzweifeln bringen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. September 2013)

Am besten die CD kaufen.


----------



## semimasta (19. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Greets @ all!

Uplay hat schon witzige Meldungen: Mit Ihrer Internetverbindung stimmt was nicht ... BRINGEN SIE DAS IN ORDNUNG.

LOL

Ich habe 35mbit Glasfaser und Steam & Origin schafften über 4 MB/s, Uplay nicht.
Am meißten Streß hatte ich aber mit GFWL und Origin. 

Cya Yakup


----------



## Festplatte (19. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Ich hab echt keinen Plan, was ihr alle habt. uPlay hat bei mir noch nie Probleme gemacht, Steam ist echt super praktisch und läuft wie 'ne eins und sogar Origin ist mittlerweile annehmbar.  Klar, einfach wie früher wäre geil, aber so ist es auch ok.


----------



## Hiazu (19. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch mit uPlay und SplinterCell Blacklist, hat auch ewig gedauert zum runterladen und ist zwischendrin immer wieder abgebrochen oder "meine" Internetverbindung war dran schuld. Da hilft nur eins, sehr viel Geduld und genügend Beruhigungstee. 

Im Gegensatz zu Steam ist uplay schon ein gewaltiger Rückschritt


----------



## Tripleh84 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*



Hiazu schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch mit uPlay und SplinterCell Blacklist, hat auch ewig gedauert zum runterladen und ist zwischendrin immer wieder abgebrochen oder "meine" Internetverbindung war dran schuld. Da hilft nur eins, sehr viel Geduld und genügend Beruhigungstee.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu Steam ist uplay schon ein gewaltiger Rückschritt


 

 So ein Tee hatte ich wirklich. Und ich hab echt 8 Stunden gebraucht um endlich das Spiel zu starten. Da die 2GB Updates auch noch 2 Stunden geladen haben. Da ist Steam echt ein Sahnestück dagegen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. September 2013)

Hat aber auch lange gedauertbei Steam.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Ich hab den Fehler begangen und hab mich bei uPlay für SC Blacklist angemeldet, da ich es bei meiner GraKa dazubekommen habe. War das erste und letzte spiel was ich mir bei uPlay Heruntergeladen hab. Da ich hier mit DSL 2000 rumhantieren muss waren die ~20GB schonmal per se ne Qual. Aber dass man ständig Daten nachladen muss weil das Setup nicht geht weil irgendwelche Files nen CRC fehler haben ging mir dann richtig auf die Nuss. Ans update hab ich mich noch nich getraut. Ich kauf meine Spiele nur noch als Silberling.


----------



## marvinj (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

UPlay habe ich für FarCry3 Bloodsonstwas geholt.
Für dieses Programm sollte es eine neue Bewertungsskala geben, da bibts dann Minussterne.
Spaß beiseite: Sorry Ubisoft, aber das geht garnicht! 
So kaufe ich mri halt nicht Whatch Dogs. Pech gehabt


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*



Elvis_Cooper schrieb:


> Ich hab den Fehler begangen und hab mich bei uPlay für SC Blacklist angemeldet, da ich es bei meiner GraKa dazubekommen habe. War das erste und letzte spiel was ich mir bei uPlay Heruntergeladen hab. Da ich hier mit DSL 2000 rumhantieren muss waren die ~20GB schonmal per se ne Qual. Aber dass man ständig Daten nachladen muss weil das Setup nicht geht weil irgendwelche Files nen CRC fehler haben ging mir dann richtig auf die Nuss. Ans update hab ich mich noch nich getraut. Ich kauf meine Spiele nur noch als Silberling.


 
uPlay ist sicher nix dolles, kann aber auch nichts für deine DSL-Verbindung. CRC Fehler sprechen in meinen Augen für Übertragungsfehler und stehen damit genauso im Zusammenhang mit deiner Verbindung.

Das Kaufen von Silberlingen wird dich auch nicht davor schützen mehrere GB zusätzlich herunterzuladen.
Ich sag nur BF3 + Premium, da nützt dir auch die DVD nix.


----------



## marvinj (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das Kaufen von Silberlingen wird dich auch nicht davor schützen mehrere GB zusätzlich herunterzuladen.
> Ich sag nur BF3 + Premium, da nützt dir auch die DVD nix.


 
True Story!


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Wegen BF3 Neuinstallation bin ich trotz eigener 16.000er zum Kumpel mit ner 50.000er gefahren, hat trotzdem ewig gedauert.


----------



## Shona (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das Kaufen von Silberlingen wird dich auch nicht davor schützen mehrere GB zusätzlich herunterzuladen.
> Ich sag nur BF3 + Premium, da nützt dir auch die DVD nix.


 Mal vom First-Day-Patch abgesehen hat der Silberling trotzdem seine Vorteile zumindest wenn ich mit meinen DSL3000 etwas laden will 
Ich lade lieber ein 1-2GB Patch als die vollen 20-30GB


----------



## T-Drive (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Silberling und einmalige Registrierung online mache ich grad noch mit. Die einzige Plattform im Haus ist die meines Küchenherdes.
Sowas wie der TE mit dem U-Rotz könnte ich nicht ertragen.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Ja was war denn da effektiv Rotz? Uplay oder seine lahme Internetverbindung? 

Wenn du von Amazon einen Gutscheincode bekommst für nen Wasserkocher, der aber (warum auch immer) 3 Wochen auf dem Postweg ist, ist dann auch Amazon schuld?
Man sollte schon genauer hinsehen ob und wann Kritik angebracht ist, bin kein Up(l)ay Freund aber so ist das auch nicht ok.

Ob man sich auf solchen Plattformen registriert ist noch ne ganz andere Frage, im Kern gings ja auch nicht darum.


----------



## T-Drive (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Das könnte genausogut Origin oder Steam oder sonstwas heißen. Diese Praxis mach ich nicht mit und verkneif mir eben die Games. Meine Zeit wäre mir zu schade um so Datenmengen runterzuladen.


----------



## WestEnd (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Meine Zeit wäre mir zu schade um so Datenmengen runterzuladen.


Ich mache das meist während meiner Arbeitszeiten.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Meine Zeit wäre mir zu schade um so Datenmengen runterzuladen.


 
 Gibt ja auch immer eine Alternative, oder doch nicht?


----------



## T-Drive (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wegen BF3 Neuinstallation bin ich trotz eigener 16.000er zum Kumpel mit ner 50.000er gefahren, hat trotzdem ewig gedauert.



Meinst du etwa diese ?


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Ich mach aber auch keine Online Plattform für meine Internetverbindung verantwortlich. 
Außerdem ging es um die Alternative große Datenmengen herunterzuladen.

Meine Alternative zu deinem Quote wäre einfach ohne die DLC's zu spielen oder die über Nacht zu laden.

Hätte er das Spiel bei GOG oder sontwo geladen, wäre nicht ausgeschlossen das er ähliche Probleme hat, vorrausgesetzt seine Leitung ist konstant "schlecht".

Aber mit dir macht diskutieren kein Spaß, ich hab schon 2 mal geschrieben um was es mir im Kern geht.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja was war denn da effektiv Rotz? Uplay oder seine lahme Internetverbindung?
> 
> Wenn  du von Amazon einen Gutscheincode bekommst für nen Wasserkocher, der  aber (warum auch immer) 3 Wochen auf dem Postweg ist, ist dann auch  Amazon schuld?
> Man sollte schon genauer hinsehen ob und wann Kritik angebracht ist, bin kein Up(l)ay Freund aber so ist das auch nicht ok.
> ...


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Ich mach ja auch nich uPlay für meine Verbindung verantwortlich, ich mag nur den digitalen Vertriebsweg nicht. Bei der letzten Graka gabs das spiel auf DVD in der Box. Aber heute ist man ja ohne 50k Leitung eh nur noch ein halber Mensch  Davon abgesehen hatte ich bei Steam bisher noch keine Probleme, auch mit meiner schrottigen Verbindung.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. Oktober 2013)

Hab eine 16k-Leitung und benutze NUR Steam, da es die fortschrittlichste Vertriebsplattform ist. Der Download geht dank der großen Server recht schnell. U-Poop und ORIGINal Shit haben für jedes Land nur 2-3 Server, wie ich mal hörte. Der Support bei den beiden ist nur ein Bot, der Standard-Antworten verschickt (siehe: FIFA-Problem gemeldet - Battlefield-Antwort erhalten)  Bei mir ist's mit dem d-loaden kein Problem - einfach im Hintergrund laufen lassen.

MfG


----------



## mds51 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

@Elvis_Cooper:
Du bekommst das Spiel kostenlos zur Grafikkarte dazu und beschwerst dich?
WTF...kein Kommentar


----------



## RavionHD (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Ich habe bisher noch nie Probleme mit Uplay gehabt, aktuell habe ich 4 Spiele und eine Demo drinnen, und alle laufen problemlos.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. Oktober 2013)

Uplay und Origin sollten sich abschalten ...


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie immer bei rechtlichen Geschichten ist das alles nicht ganz so einfach. Ubisoft liefert ja, sie distanzieren sich nur von technischen Problemen. Genau rechtlich aufdröseln kann ich dir das auch nicht (Pokerclock wäre da der Ansprechpartner der Wahl... ).



Man kann durchaus digital erworbene Spiele zurückgeben. Ist aber eine Sache von Durchhaltevermögen und Fachwissen. Bei Steam habe ich mal Final Fantasy VII zurückgegeben. Bei Erscheinen gekauft. Damals bestanden noch Server-Probleme, so dass das Spiel nicht gestartet werden konnte. Zusätzlich wollte Square Enix noch einen eigenen Account mitsamt Daten haben. Steam hatte darauf nicht in der Artikelbeschreibung hingewiesen (jetzt aber schon!)

Ich hatte den Fall mal hier erläutert und Screenshots vom Chat mit den Support-Leuten veröffentlicht: Artikel: Takedown: Red Sabre - massig Probleme beim Release - Seite 2

Interessante Lektüre.


----------



## T-Drive (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Aber mit dir macht diskutieren kein Spaß,



Schön wie du das höflich rüberbringst 

Diskutieren wollte und will ich nicht über dieses Thema, nur meine negative Einstellung über digitale Vertriebswege und Plattformen zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## maikeru (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

bin auch kein freund von uplay,
persönlich habe ich meine Spiele gerne in einem "Gamehub" zusammengefasst, und da bietet mir valves dienst einfach mehr.


----------



## Gary (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Ich nutze einfach mal die Gunst der Stunde und somit diesen formschönen Thread hier 

Ist nicht sonderlich ein Problem, nervig aber schon. Ist es nur bei mir so, und wenn ja, lässt es sich abstellen, dass wenn die achso tollen 'Belohnungen' ingame (z.b. wie jetzt bei mir Assassin's Creed Revelations) aufpoppen, das Spiel einfriert? Ich muss jedesmal mit dem 'Affengriff raustabben' und wieder rein damit man weiterspielen kann... Und der Bonus bei der Sache: ich bekomm jedesmal 'nen halben Herzinfakt, wenn das passiert, weil einerseits das Bild stehenbleibt und es einen absolut nervig (+lauten) Windowston nutzt


----------



## Shona (14. Oktober 2013)

Gary schrieb:


> Ich nutze einfach mal die Gunst der Stunde und somit diesen formschönen Thread hier
> 
> Ist nicht sonderlich ein Problem, nervig aber schon. Ist es nur bei mir so, und wenn ja, lässt es sich abstellen, dass wenn die achso tollen 'Belohnungen' ingame (z.b. wie jetzt bei mir Assassin's Creed Revelations) aufpoppen, das Spiel einfriert? Ich muss jedesmal mit dem 'Affengriff raustabben' und wieder rein damit man weiterspielen kann... Und der Bonus bei der Sache: ich bekomm jedesmal 'nen halben Herzinfakt, wenn das passiert, weil einerseits das Bild stehenbleibt und es einen absolut nervig (+lauten) Windowston nutzt



o.O WTF muss sich ich da erstmal sagen das lese und höre ich zum ersten Mal.  Ich hab selbst alle AC Teile aber mir ist noch nie das Bild eingefroren und einen Ton hat es auch noch nie abgespielt wenn ich eine Belohnung bekommen habe


----------



## Gary (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist Uplay für ein Dreck?*

Eben, darum wunderte ich mich auch - kann eben durchaus sein, dass es beim tollen Ubisoft Launcher ein Update dergleichen gab und sie dieses nette Feature miteingebaut haben. Hatte ich jetzt zuletzt bei AC3 nicht. Und hier bei dem Teil ist das ganz besonders nervig, zumal das eben wie beschrieben in den unmöglichsten Situationen kommt und man jedesmal nen Schreck bekommt ._.

Wenn da also jemand Rat weiß, ich wäre sehr verbunden. Man merkt auch, dass er ohnehin 'störend nach Hause funkt', es fängt ab und an zu ruckeln an, vorallem zu Spielbeginn und dann lässt es nach. 'Abschießen' kann man ihn im Taskmanager leider nicht, da sich dann das Spiel ebenso verabschiedet...


----------

